# choose clamp meter



## davidsunnz (Sep 8, 2013)

I am looking for a clamp meter, please give me some advices, I want to buy it from amazon, budget is less than 120 us-dollars.
1 klein or fluke?
2 normal clamp meter or true rms.
3 how about fluke T5-600, T 5-1000, or true rms 323,


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Fluke.


Klein does not make meters they just rebrand cheap crap.


----------



## davidsunnz (Sep 8, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Fluke.
> 
> 
> Klein does not make meters they just rebrand cheap crap.


Under $100 USD, fluke

Buy true rms oir just normal one.
I am an electrician,
do I really need true rms?


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

If you want the most accurate measurements


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

davidsunnz said:


> Under $100 USD, fluke
> 
> Buy true rms oir just normal one.
> I am an electrician,
> do I really need true rms?


For basic troubleshooting no, for more advanced work yes.




> Question: Why should I buy a True RMS (TRMS) reading instrument?
> 
> Answer: A quick answer is TRMS instruments are accurate on any AC waveform. There are two basic AC measuring systems. One is "Average Sensing, RMS Indicating." This has been the most common system, since it is low in cost and easy to manufacture. An instrument with this type of measuring system measures the average of the sine wave, then multiplies it by 1.112, to allow the instrument to indicate RMS. This measuring system is called "Average Sensing, calibrated to the RMS of a sine wave," and is accurate ONLY ON SINE WAVES!
> 
> ...


http://www.electriciantalk.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1183957


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

The t5-600 will get everything you need done, one of the best and most cost effective flukes out there


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jett95 said:


> The t5-600 will get everything you need done, one of the best and most cost effective flukes out there


I have a T5-1000, it is my daily carry meter and I like it a lot.

But it cannot get everything I need done.

It is not true RMS and its ohmmeter functions are very limited.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I use the fluke true rms 373 and I love it


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I have a T5-1000, it is my daily carry meter and I like it a lot.
> 
> But it cannot get everything I need done.
> 
> It is not true RMS and its ohmmeter functions are very limited.


I agree that the T5-1000 is a great daily knock around meter. It's probably the best bang for your buck in that price range.

The OP doesn't say what kind of work he does but some of our industrial sites demand a Cat lll, 1000V meter, so the T5-1000 is good to go.

I might suggest starting with a T5-1000 and then adding something like a 374 some day when the budget allows it.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I use this one as my first meter for testing http://www.ueitest.com/products/clamp-meter/dl389kit

It displays 2 values at the same time, I use the small hook for current reading in tight panels/boxes . It has a magnetic on the back, which is very handy.

not true rms , but for the money IMO a really nice meter . 

I think UEI is owned by Klein and makes their meters


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Fluke.
> 
> 
> Klein does not make meters they just rebrand cheap crap.


Actually, I was stuck for a clamp meter and ran into HD to buy the cheapest thing I could find. I don't know who makes the Klein meters but they're really not that bad.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Not to high jack but whats everyone's opinions on Tripplett meters? From what ive been told Tripplett used to be really good


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> Not to high jack but whats everyone's opinions on Tripplett meters? From what ive been told Tripplett used to be really good


I have one that's about 60 years old. Still works like a champ. They were quality meters years ago.
Remember that the old ones don't have a Cat rating.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Briancraig81 said:


> Not to high jack but whats everyone's opinions on Tripplett meters? From what ive been told Tripplett used to be really good


Always wanted to try their fox and hound and some of their advanced RF tools. Seems like Tripplett used to have a lot of really useful analog stuff that's not around anymore in my market.

I'm using the CAT III 1000V TRMS M12 Clamp-Gun








Mainly because it looks like a ray gun, has a bright flashlight, and the inspector can read it from a long way away. temperature probe sold separately. Once the novelty runs out I'll probably stop carrying it; its pretty huge and awkward.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Fluke T5-600. A Klein meter will probably blow up in your face given my experience with their hand tools. :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

By all means buy a Fluke. If you don't have the $$$$ buy a used one. IMHO some of the used ones seem to be more robust than the newer models.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

T5-1000 is what I am using right now.

Pro - Basic 3 function only unit, and if you poke a 110V live side, it will warn you right away

- come with a fusible leads, in-case if you poke a 600 or whatever live, it will blow the fuse before the meter blow right in front of your face (make sure you got the fusible lead, instead of some cheaper store which comes with regular one)

- usually you can just slide the head about 1.5cm deep to check the amp instead of all the way in

Cons - Low resolution on Volt (only display to X V, not 0.X V)
- lead wire is very short
- the slide in amp measuring function can be a bit_h to deal with (some machine wire is too short to slide that deep)
- only 10K Ohm, basically you cant really test a resistor 

AND stay with fluke or some other good multimeter brand name. Klein.... it's more for tools (and their tools quality are downgrading btw)


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree the Fluke T-600 is the most useful,practical meter available. I also have an Amprobe Nav-52 super duper,all purpose,four on the floor joy stick,ultra smart clamp meter made by Fluke, which I rarely use. Make sure you really read the manual closely! Fluke also is acquiring products and putting their name on them! Not quite what you would expect from Fluke. Still a lot better than what Klein is pedaling.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

markore said:


> ...I'm using the CAT III 1000V TRMS M12 Clamp-Gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really, really wanted to like Milwaukee's testers, because on paper they look awesome. I'll admit I only tried one, but it was too flaky to even keep.

I still wonder why Fluke hasn't tried to put low-impedance in their T-5 series when they offer it with a lot of their other basic testers.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Big John said:


> I really, really wanted to like Milwaukee's testers, because on paper they look awesome. I'll admit I only tried one, but it was too flaky to even keep.
> 
> I still wonder why Fluke hasn't tried to put low-impedance in their T-5 series when they offer it with a lot of their other basic testers.


Yeah, its probably the least practicable meter ever, super fumbly especially when you've got the probes hooked up. I just carry it for the inspector domination factor and because every time I leave it out on the table next to the meter can the poco guy just hands me the meter seal and says don't tell my super, but I don't want to come back... :laughing:

... course I don't think the inspectors around here have seen a megger or thumper either ... sigh

and if you want to look suuuuper contrived... you can hold a battery between the clamps and test the voltage with the leads... then fumble and drop everything on the floor ... the thing takes up an entire one of those small canvas milw bags by itself...


----------

